# ResultSet



## RungetSvohu (23. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade, die das Ergebnis einer allgemeinen Abfrage behandeln soll, konkreter: Ich habe nun ein ResultSet, das aus einer Abfrage stammt und will auslesen, wie viele Spalten es gibt und welchem Typ sie angehören.
Bislang wusste ich immer schon genau vorher, wie viele Spalten es gibt und konnte dann einfach mit rs.getInt(3) den int-Wert von Spalte 3 erfragen. Doch hier müsste ich, wie gesagt erst einmal rausfinden, wie viele Spalten es gibt und dann für jede einzelne den Typ erfragen.

Wie geht das?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Sep 2011)

'ResultSet wie viele Spalten' oder ähnlich intelligentes in eine Suchmaschine eintippen liefert das fertige Zauberwort,
welches in jedem Grundlagen-Tutorial überhaupt beim Kennenlernen eines Dings namens ResultSet eigentlich auch vorkommen sollte,
ach und API gibts auch noch,

ja jetzt bin ich gemein und verrate noch nichts


----------



## c_sidi90 (23. Sep 2011)

Du Fiesling 

Geb dir einen Tipp "ResultSetMedaData"


----------



## RungetSvohu (23. Sep 2011)

Interface ResultSetMetaData


----------



## vanny (24. Sep 2011)

noch ein Tipp

rs.getDatenTyp("Spaltenname"); geht auch, du musst nicht unbedingt über den Index gehen.

Gruß Vanny


----------

